
Conservatives Melt Down as Twitter Annihilates Fake Accounts - Dangeranger
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/02/conservatives-melt-down-as-twitter-annihilates-fake-accounts
======
jimnotgym
This seems like good news, just lock the account, humans can unlock, bots are
removed. Also discussed here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16433216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16433216)

